# $7 Shiraz from Aldi Beat a $375 Bottle of Wine in Competition



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2017)

This headline caught my eye. The competition was only for Australian Shiraz but the win still represents quit a accomplishment for Aldi's supplier.
The complete story is here.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 22, 2017)

Just goes to show you my thread is spot on (tweaking cheap wine kits) you to could be a winner.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 22, 2017)

joeswine said:


> Just goes to show you my thread is spot on (tweaking cheap wine kits) you to could be a winner.



I need to read your thread Joe! I don’t get to spend as much time in the forum as I want to!


----------

